# Throwing up?



## 1soprano20 (Feb 7, 2010)

When I clean my betta's bowl, I put him in a little container until I'm done. It seems like every time I move him from one to the other he throws up or something. Is this normal? He's also been kinda lethargic and always at the top of his bowl. And there's a film on the top of the water a few days after I clean it, which has just started.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

One of mine does this also. I have no idea if it's normal or not, but mines been doing fine. Maybe they just get so stressed out that it leads them to throw up.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome soprano,

Unfortunately the film you are seeing on top of your bowl consdering the size is quite normal. A 1g bowl with one betta in it needs to be cleaned out approximately every 2-3 days in order to prevent the fish waste(known as ammonia) from building up to toxic concentrations. Until you gain more experience with bettas I suggest you house him in a minimum 2.5g tank, although if you are constantly on the go and have less time to maintain a tank a 5g would probably be a wise investment.


----------



## 1soprano20 (Feb 7, 2010)

I do clean out his bowl often, but even when his bowl is clean and he's been fed he doesn't move. He either sits at the bottom of his bowl or floats at the top. It's not a temp change because I haven't changed anything. He also has what looks like a bulge under his front bottom fin. Just under and behind his gills.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

He could be bloated.
Can we see a pic?
Because if he his, fast him for a few days and see if the swelling goes down.


----------



## 1soprano20 (Feb 7, 2010)

I might try that. Could that be the reason he's lethargic too? I tried taking a picture, but the camera wouldn't focus and . . . believe it or not, he's terrified of the camera.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, it very well could be.
Lol, I have a fish who's frightened of cameras too!
But yeah, if he looks like he swallowed a little ball, he's bloated.
That's why he's always floating at the top.
It's recommended to feed your fish 4 pellets a day (2 in the morn and 2 in the eve)
and to fast him once a week (not feed at all for a whole day).
If he can't poop, feed him some daphina.


----------

